# Schriftart vom Firefox ändern?

## BlackEye

Hallo!

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Firefox-Schrift anzupassen/ändern die es für seine Fenster benutzt? Wenn man sich mal den Screenshot von mir anschaut [1], kann man gut den Unterschied zwischen dem Firefox und dem Konqueror sehen. Ich meine jetzt nicht die Schrift zur Darstellung der Website, sondern die Schrift die benutzt wird um die Elemente des Browsers selbst darzustellen (also Menüleiste, url Adressfeld, Quicklinks, etc...). Man kann mich jetzt als Kleinlich bezeichnen, aber ich finde es irgendwie grauselig dass der Firefox so eine bescheidene Fontdarstellung hat. Im Kontrollzentrum von KDE hab ich Tahoma 9 eingestellt (ohne Kantenglättung) und mit 'switch2' diese Schriftart auch für meine gtk+ Programme voreingestellt. Gimp macht dies anstandslos, aber Firefox scheint da was eigenes zu benutzen. Kann man das irgendwie beeinflussen?

[1] http://www.martin-fernau.de/pics/lager/firefox-schrift.png

----------

## LinuxTom

Hast Du das Paket "x11-themes/gtk-engines-qt" installiert? Damit habe ich es gemacht und es funktioniert prächtig.

----------

## BlackEye

ne - sieht immernoch genauso aus...

Die Schriftart im Firefox ist "viel" grösser als gewollt und sieht immer noch crappy aus...

----------

## LinuxTom

Wenn Du das Paket installiert hast würde ich mit switch2 das Theme auf default setzen. Danach ins Kontrollzetrum von KDE (Erscheinungsbild -> GTK-Stile und Schriftarten). Die Stile und Schriftarten so einstellen, dass KDE automatisch in GTK integriert wird und abspeichern. Danach KDE neu starten und evtl. das Ganze noch einmal machen. Ich weiß nicht wieso, aber ich musste es auf verschiedenen Rechnern mehrmals machen. Danach ging es. Jetzt kann man meine GTK-Programme von KDE-Programmen nicht mehr unterscheiden. Selbst Eclipse funktioniert damit schön und sieht Klasse aus.

Edit: Und ich bin dadurch selbst bei Firefox auf das Default-Theme gewechselt, weil erstens alles dann einheitlich aussieht und 2. das Noia-Theme damals einen Bug hatte, das den Firefox oft abgeschossen hatte.

----------

## BlackEye

hey wow... das hats echt gebracht!

Wo du das mit dem qt-gtk theme erwähnt hast hatte ich auch an eclipse gedacht weil das mit meinem eingestellten KDE-Theme grüher irgendwie komisch aussah (machmal blaue markierungen und dunkel blaue schrift dahinter -> fast unlesbar) aber irgendwas scheint sich geändert zu haben. Schau alles SUPER aus jetzt.. suppi!

danke!  :Smile: 

edit: wenn ich jetzt Komodo noch dazu bringen könnte dasselbe zu tun wie der Firefox, dann wäre eigentlich ALLES im Lot  :Smile: 

----------

## LinuxTom

Tja, und nun habe ich eine Frage. Ich habe mit Openoffice (die Bin-Version) ein Problem. Auf meinem AMD64-X2 habe ich das Sch...-Java Aussehen. Auf meinem P-II hingegen den schöne KDE-Stil. Wer weiß, wo da was falsch liegt?

Selbst das Anlegen eines neuen Nutzers bringt keine Besserung.  :Sad: 

----------

## BlackEye

Tchja - das würde mich auch interessieren. Denn die bin-Version vom Firefox sieht bei mir bestimmt genauso crappy aus wie deine Bin-Version vom Openoffice. Das Problem: Die Bin-Version vom Firefox ist die einzige Möglichkeit java und flash laufen zu lassen. Die selbst kompilierte Variante bekommt weder das eine noch das andere gebacken.

Im nachhinein hätt ich kein 64Bit System installieren dürfen...

----------

## LinuxTom

Also in der 64er Version von Firefoy funktioniert bei mir Flash immer und Java zu 90%.

Und ich habe bei OpenOffice sowohl beim 64er-System als auch beim P-II bin laufen. Aber vielleicht sind die ja anders übersetzt. Ich schau mal ob es Sinn macht, OO selbst compilieren zu lassen. Aber mich interessiert es trotzdem, die Ursachen zu kennen.

----------

## BlackEye

hm komisch... bei mir funktioniert flash beispielsweise auf dieser Seite gar nicht: www.eve-online.com

und java überhaupt nicht. Der ganze FF crasht mir wenn ich auf www.map24.com surfe wenn ich ein java-plugin von emul-linux-x86-java drin hab. Bisher ist es so, dass ich java nur mit dem konqueror machen kann.

----------

## LinuxTom

Ja, Du hast recht. Habe es eben ausprobiert.

Aber dafür habe ich "spaßeshalber" mal OpenOffice nicht als bin installiert. Und siehe das, das Aussehen passt sich herrlich ein.

----------

## BlackEye

jupp. Mir wird das Ganze auch irgendwie zu kompliziert langsam  :Smile: 

FF als bin -> aussehen grässlich. Dafür gehen die Plugins

FF kompiliert -> aussehen perfekt. Dafür gehen die Plugins nicht

Dasselbe trifft dann wohl auch auf Openoffice zu. Ich schnalls jedenfalls nicht mehr  :Smile:  Hätt ich bloss das 64Bit zeugs weggelassen *g*

----------

## LinuxTom

 *BlackEye wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hätt ich bloss das 64Bit zeugs weggelassen

 

Ja, das überleg ich mir nun auch schon fast. Bin gerade dabei parallel eine 32-Bit Umgebung zu installieren, da ich meinen Scanner sonst nicht zum Laufen bekommen. Siehe hier.

----------

## BlackEye

hm, gibt es denn eine einfache Möglichkeit das komplette System auf 32bit umzustellen?

Ich denke da gerade an eine chroot Umgebung auf einer zweiten Platte, dort die 32bit gentoo installation (stage3) durchführen, die /etc/make.conf und /etc/portage/package.* kopieren und anschließend alle Pakete installieren die ich per `find /var/db/pkg/ -type d` bekomme. Danach das Homeverzeichnis kopieren, /etc komplett kopieren und noch /opt hinterher schieben. Dann "sollte" das System eigentlich gespiegelt als 32bit auf dem chroot liegen. Oder?

----------

## LinuxTom

Schau mal in den Artikel für den Scanner rein, da ist ein Link dazu drin. Ich mach es gerade, aber eben nur für den Scanner.

32Bit Chroot Guide for Gentoo/AMD64

----------

